# foaling dates



## lucky lodge (Feb 9, 2012)

ok iam a little confused on wich mare is due first..so was wondering if you can post the dates and names of all mares..

I know iam a bit slow LOL LOL LOL

thanks


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2012)

Good idea jenny, i have been thinking about doing an easy chart to follow so if people post their dates I will knock one up.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 9, 2012)

Laney is due April 12


----------



## weerunner (Feb 9, 2012)

Nellie is due Feb. 29 (a leap year baby perhaps!)

Fly is due March 9th (my maiden)

Marcella is due March 12th

Ladybug is due March 17th.

Then I have buffy but she is not due until July 7th or so.

amanda


----------



## cassie (Feb 9, 2012)

Penny is due around the end of Feb, probably feb 28th...


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with Jenny, there are so many threads here now, who is due first? Can we get some kind of order? I'm also confused on who to check on first, second, etc.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2012)

Delilah is a big ?

April is May 28th a while to go


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, I stay too busy to keep up...but the weekend is nearly here (long weekend) and just in case I am up in the wee hours I was wondering who is looking"like it could be time?" Now that we have a pc it should be easier to do if I am stuck in the barn waiting on Faith. With her last one I sat up all night in the lab in a lawn chair watching her on the monitor while listening to radio station 98ROCKS and still have to set an alarm to wake me up every 14 minutes...zzzzzzzz. I still remember when she went down I was jamming to Blind Melon singing No Rain.


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> 1329447890[/url]' post='1448239']Ok, I stay too busy to keep up...but the weekend is nearly here (long weekend) and just in case I am up in the wee hours I was wondering who is looking"like it could be time?" Now that we have a pc it should be easier to do if I am stuck in the barn waiting on Faith. With her last one I sat up all night in the lab in a lawn chair watching her on the monitor while listening to radio station 98ROCKS and still have to set an alarm to wake me up every 14 minutes...zzzzzzzz. I still remember when she went down I was jamming to Blind Melon singing No Rain.


Haha Vicki! Can you not get them on marestare?? It is so good!

I think the closest to foaling out of our group would be lala... Correct me ppl please if I am wrong... Next would prob be Amanda's girls... My girl penny will prob come up over the weekend... This will be her first foal with me... N apparently she bags up only 1 1/2 to 2 weeks before so a quick one... She would be sitting around the 325 days now... N had the edemas in front of her udder so I'm expecting some udder growth in the next week... Then it shouldn't be too lond before she has her foal...



Hope that helps


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> Haha Vicki! Can you not get them on marestare?? It is so good!
> 
> I think the closest to foaling out of our group would be lala... Correct me ppl please if I am wrong... Next would prob be Amanda's girls... My girl penny will prob come up over the weekend.. This will be her first foal with me... N apparently she bags up only 1 1/2 to 2 weeks before so a quick one... She would be sitting around the 325 days now... N had the edemas in front of her udder so I'm expecting some udder growth in the next week... Then it shouldn't be too lond before she has her foal...
> 
> ...


I watch marestare but I am not on it. If I am up late I will be watching others while eating chocolate and doing audio book, radio, cds, catching up on paperwork, eating chocolate, shopping on ebay, eating chocolate, having coffee and kahlua, eating chocolate...


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> I watch marestare but I am not on it. If I am up late I will be watching others while eating chocolate and doing audio book, radio, cds, catching up on paperwork, eating chocolate, shopping on ebay, eating chocolate, having coffee and kahlua, eating chocolate...


HAHA nice Vicki  love the eating chocolate hehe


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 17, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> I watch marestare but I am not on it. If I am up late I will be watching others while eating chocolate and doing audio book, radio, cds, catching up on paperwork, eating chocolate, shopping on ebay, eating chocolate, having coffee and kahlua, eating chocolate...


Hahaha, this gave my mom and I a good laugh.








Well, Dream already had her foal, and crystal isn't due till next year, so I have no one due anytime soon. But I cant wait to see everyones foals!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 17, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> I watch marestare but I am not on it. If I am up late I will be watching others while eating chocolate and doing audio book, radio, cds, catching up on paperwork, eating chocolate, shopping on ebay, eating chocolate, having coffee and kahlua, eating chocolate...




Gosh Vickie.. now I want some.. chocolate.. lol


----------

